# Got pork bellies today



## dave17a (Feb 14, 2013)

They came in Tuesday but got them today, fresh not frozen,  they didn't call me. Anywho, want to do dry rub which is 3-4 days country ham cure (sausage maker.com) Can this go longer and would like to try other in wet brine which is 7 days or so like pops brine. Wonder if one belly can sit another couple three days in fridge till rub. First time for me. Cheese is still waiting till March. Am doing some more Sat. sneek that into this HA HA.

                                              Thanks, Dave


----------



## prkranger2 (Feb 14, 2013)

How much cure did Sausage Maker say to use per lbs of meat?


----------



## dave17a (Feb 14, 2013)

1# per 25#s


----------



## dave17a (Feb 15, 2013)

Whoops 2# per 25#


----------



## dave17a (Feb 15, 2013)

After laying awake this morn, thinking about it am just going to start cure tinight. Got 23 3 to do.. Gonna do tjohnson recipe on one. and just straight country cure on other . anybody ever just done cure and nothing else? Closer it gets more nervous I get on doing it right. Lotta money.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 17, 2013)

Dave 17a, If you are using a commercial cure, go by the manufactures recommendations.  Most dry cures that I know of recommend a curing time of seven days per inch of thickness.  I wouldn't think that 3-4 days would be long enough to properly cure your bellies.  Can't help on the wet cure as I only dry cure .  You will be fine holding one for an extra few days.  The bacon is ready to be trimmed and packaged when curing period is completed.

Tom


----------

